# Why do you like long manes on a english horse?



## ponyjocky (Apr 12, 2010)

I can not personally think of a single more repulsive eye sore on a show horse than a long mane. Well groomed or not, it will always look unkept to me. 

Now, even if you only do schooling shows, a straight cut 4 inch conditioned mane just seams more respectful to the expected turnout. 

Tails i understand but what is so great about a long mane to you?


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

If you find them so 'repulsive', I doubt anyone elses opinion is going to matter a to you, so why did you bother posting? Just to get a rise out of people?


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

How about girth galls, sored horses, arabs with supsicously high tails, QH with suspiciously low and dead tails.

Or ungroomed horse and rider, poorly fitted or dirty tack, clean sparkly tack, but looks like they just rode through teh saddlery and threw on everything that would stick.

Just saying there are a lot worse things, OH like a CUT mane, I detest the look of them, a neatly pulled mane looks fine, and a long mane, well each to their own, I can't any more explain why I like a long mane than I can why I like anything else, it's just because. 

Bert and Appy G have neatly (well they were neat) pulled manes, so I can braid them. Ace and the Haflingers have long flowing manes, that I will lattice braid or French braid, but I will never ever ever cut or pull any of their manes.


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_Because its a built in "Oh shoot!" handle to grab onto when going over jumps. _

_Obviously._


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

:thumbsup::rofl::rofl: That as well


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

Because it's how horses are naturally suppose to be. Just because someone had on a pound of makeup, spray tan, and extentions (all fake and unnatural) doesn't make them prettier than a girl who goes all natural..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_LovesMyDunnBoy...does that mean you AREN'T a fan of Jersey Shore?_

_I fell like I lose brain cells if I even hear them talking while my bf is watching the show. _

_Internet high five??_



_ETA: See...can't even THINK about that show, or I get stupider. Fell=Feel._


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

I am sure a neatly pulled, hunter style mane looks bizare to anyone who's experience is entirely with western horses. 

We all carry prejudices based on our early training, but it's important to recognize them as not entirely rational and have a sense of humor about it. 

The very best reason I can think of for showing a hunter or jumper with a long mane is that the horse also competes in breed shows, where the convention is a long, natural mane. Another reason may be that the horse is one of those that hates having it's mane pulled and needs to be sedated for it, and the owner feels that it isn't worth it for an occassional schooling show. 

All that said, my irrational prejudice is that a long mane on a hunter, jumper or event horse looks odd, and I would hope that someone wanting to show seriously would respect the conventions of the sport. 

However, I think "repulsive eyesore" is overstating it quite a bit.


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

Defiantly, internet high five! And Jersey Shore drives me nuts...some girls at my high school think they belong on that 
show..and I mean, I like in an extremely small town. Ha! 

I think each style of riding has it's own looks. And I respect everyone's opinion on what looks good. Even if my opinion may differ from theirs...which is obviously a big difference between you and I...respect of others opinions...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Speed Racer said:


> If you find them so 'repulsive', I doubt anyone elses opinion is going to matter a to you, so why did you bother posting? Just to get a rise out of people?



OK, so Ponyjocky 'likes' this statement, so I take it that once again Speed Racer is right on the money here?


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

How's this for abhorrent, abominable, disagreeable, distasteful, forbidding, foul, gross, hateful, hideous, horrid, loathsome, nasty, nauseating, noisome, objectionable, obnoxious, odious, off-putting, pugnacious, repellent, revolting, sickening, sleazy, ugly, undesirable, unpleasant, unsightly, and vile?


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

I can't imagine why anyone with half a brain cell would want to discuss why their horse has a long mane with someone who starts out by saying it's a "repulsive eye sore".


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

:lol::lol: Don't see much discussing going on, just a suggestion of more words to use if anyone gets bored with 'repulsive'


----------



## coffeegod (May 6, 2011)

bubba13 said:


> How's this for abhorrent, abominable, disagreeable, distasteful, forbidding, foul, gross, hateful, hideous, horrid, loathsome, nasty, nauseating, noisome, objectionable, obnoxious, odious, off-putting, pugnacious, repellent, revolting, sickening, sleazy, ugly, undesirable, unpleasant, unsightly, and vile?


 You forgot atrocious, repugnant and ickypooh nasty.

And that's a mighty purty horse you got there, ma'am.


----------



## coffeegod (May 6, 2011)

Delfina said:


> I can't imagine why anyone with half a brain cell would want to discuss why their horse has a long mane with someone who starts out by saying it's a "repulsive eye sore".


I'm thinking of starting a Purina Troll Chow concession. What with all the draft cross and long mane hating, we seem to be overloaded with trolls. They get hongrey! I could make MILLIONS!!!

I really need a sarcasm font....


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Maybe the trolls could eat this












Or are they all running screaming from the beastiness


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

That's obviously a horse of horrible quality. Know how I can tell? It's not refined. 

It's also not an Arabian. Know how I can tell? It doesn't have a dished face. (Er, at least I think it doesn't--hard to see with the forelock and all.)


----------



## Calmwaters (Aug 24, 2011)

Wow Golden thats an awsome but hidious mane at the same time. ; )


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Calmwaters said:


> Wow Golden thats an awsome but hidious mane at the same time. ; )



Would that be awesidious then?


----------



## Calmwaters (Aug 24, 2011)

LOL yeah we could go with that.


----------



## coffeegod (May 6, 2011)

****, what a forelock! He needs a ponytail holder asap!

I can hear the trolls agonizing in the long maned awesidiousness from here.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

Can the horse see through that forelock?


----------



## KissTheRing (Aug 2, 2011)

IMO I feel its more natural. And it allows your horse to be more versitile (sp) IE for Saddleseat. But some breeds just look rediculous with long manes! lol Honestly don't care for TB long manes- If i was in hunters or jumping it would be a nice neat medium (between 4-5in and thin)

Haha Who doesn't look at a Friesian And Drool all over the place! Their sexiness is the HAIR!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)




----------



## ponyjocky (Apr 12, 2010)

Golden Horse said:


> OK, so Ponyjocky 'likes' this statement, so I take it that once again Speed Racer is right on the money here?



No because the point of trolling is to get someone upset or show a bunch of emotion on the internet. 


I don't hate long manes. 

hehehe


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

Golden Horse said:


>


Wow, that is a little excessive. Could you imagine trying to wash or braid that?


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

I guess my old lease horse Zeus who I schooled in jumping and dressage with was ugly. How terrible. He looks so awful with that long, thick, luxurious.... hold on. Wait, what?


----------



## Lonannuniel (Jun 13, 2008)

I think it's all about maintenance and turn out. I'd rather see a long, well groomed mane over an ill-kept short one! but perhaps i'm a bit biased- this is my poor horse's forelock, the rest of his mane is the same consistency! lol 

oh how i envy horses with long / thick manes....


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

Lonannuniel, you want some of my mare's mane? She's half friesian and has more than enough mane, tail, and forelock.


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

maura said:


> The very best reason I can think of for showing a hunter or jumper with a long mane is that the horse also competes in breed shows, where the convention is a long, natural mane. Another reason may be that the horse is one of those that hates having it's mane pulled and needs to be sedated for it, and the owner feels that it isn't worth it for an occassional schooling show.
> 
> .


This. anyone i know who is seriously into jumping cuts or pulls there horses main before a show. iv tried doing a hunter braid with a longish main. wasnt very pretty haha then again im not very talented at braiding english style at all as i dont ever need to do it so my skills arnt very..good haha

my boy has a wonderful long(but not freakishly long) and thick mane! ALMOST annoying to take care of. if i dont take the time out to brush it completly a few times a week he gets dread locks and starts to resemble captain jack sparrow lol

mind you i ride western and i love a long mane! so even if i decided to jump cody in the future theres no way in hell i'd be cutting it just for one show! haha

here is my boy and his "hidious" long mane lol


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

Well poop. I need to quit riding my long mane-d beast english then, so he doesn't make the neighbors puke!


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

ponyjocky said:


> I can not personally think of a single more repulsive eye sore on a show horse than a long mane. Well groomed or not, it will always look unkempt to me.
> 
> Now, even if you only do schooling shows, a straight cut 4 inch conditioned mane just seams more respectful to the expected turnout.
> 
> Tails i understand but what is so great about a long mane to you?


There is a new fad going around, did you not know ??

We are doing our bit to supply the manufactures of wigs so we are all growing our horse's manes to help out in the hair department. :thumbsup:

:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

I'll never have to pull Daisys mane. Lol. It doesn't get past 5 in. If that. Damned Appaloosas. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

maura said:


> I would hope that someone wanting to show seriously would respect the conventions of the sport.
> 
> However, I think "repulsive eyesore" is overstating it quite a bit.


This is why I would show with a long mane . If it isn't against the rules, then what is the harm in it? I prefer mine with a nice mane, and even longer ones can be made neat and tidy looking with a little bit of effort.


----------



## Shenandoah (Aug 9, 2010)

I prefer long manes because I think they look better (I like things natural. Same reason I leave my own hair long, same reason I refuse to wear makeup, same reason I won't wear high heels to "shape" my legs).
But one of the BEST reasons for long manes is to keep the flies off the neck! My boy's mane hangs down on both sides naturally. The flies just can't get at him there. I've watched them try.
I'd never ever cut his mane, but if I was to ever show him in anything above a schooling show I'd French braid the mane for a cleaner turnout and to respect the customs of the event.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

I believe a short mane is best, provided the rider has a long cloak. And when the look is right, you KNOW it:


----------



## Calmwaters (Aug 24, 2011)

LOL He does look perfect riding his animal.


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_Hmmm. I don't know about perfect, as it does seem like he has a slight chair seat._


----------



## christabelle (Feb 13, 2011)

Lol, y'all are too funny.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ItzKayley (Jun 8, 2011)

Long thick manes. :-D Im still growing my boy's, I'll post a picture later. :-D
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Katze (Feb 21, 2011)

Does this mean all of us engrish riderz should roach our horses manes, because the OP finds it fugly? My mare TB canadian X has a lovely...er HORRIBLE LONG AND THICK NASTY MANE. Going to go cut it off, brb folks.:twisted:

Seriously though, I do a running braid to keep her neat for showing (dressage), she has a lovely thick mane and tail, I wouldn't trade it for the world. And i'm sure she appreciates the extra fly protection.


----------



## ItzKayley (Jun 8, 2011)

I sometimes think there are animals living in it!


----------



## SaddleDragon (Sep 20, 2010)

ponyjocky said:


> I can not personally think of a single more repulsive eye sore on a show horse than a long mane. Well groomed or not, it will always look unkept to me.
> 
> Now, even if you only do schooling shows, *a straight cut 4 inch conditioned mane just seams more respectful to the expected turnout.*
> 
> Tails i understand but what is so great about a long mane to you?


 
Are you kidding?! LOLOLOLOL:rofl::rofl::rofl:
Long manes are what some breeds are EXPECTED to have. 
If some fool told me to trim my horses mane because its more respectful, Id probably slap them. 
NOT all horses are stock horses! Cut my arabs or saddlebreds mane and see what happens.

Please dont make such un-intelligent generalizations. I think a pulled mane looks stupid! Doesn't mean you should grow an nice pretty mane....


----------



## x Bustie and Alli x (Jan 15, 2011)

What is wrong with a long mane??? I mean- it keeps flies away, looks purty and suits my tomboy mare's attitude! I love long "disrespectful" manes!!! Its disrespectful to let a horse get bitten, or pull a horse's mane that doesn't like being pulled. I'm not against pulling a mane to thin it out if its too thick and unmanageble, or if you do compete regulally in disaplins that require short manes. But then again simply combing the mane makes it manageble and thins it a little and I've managed to braid up an unpulled mane and win tack and turnout(in a small school show admittedly but still) so...


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

Please note that the OP is no longer posting. 

Also, I suspect the OP posted this to be inflammatory and provoke these sorts of responses. Let's not fall into that trap.


----------

